# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Mensen zijn wel eens verward over wat gezonde voeding is

## Leontien

Voedingscentrum is gisteren gestart met de campagne "De waarheid op tafel". Met veelgehoorde stellingen willen ze de mensen aan het denken zetten.

Dat komt doordat er uit een onderzoek is gebleken dat er veel verwarring is wat nu gezonde voeding is. Het onderzoek is gedaan door het onderzoeksbureau GfK in opdracht van het Voedingscentrum. 1046 Nederlanders van 18 jaar en ouder hebben meegedaan. 

Het blijkt dat 18 tot 29 jarigen het meeste informatie opzoeken over eten en daardoor dus nadenken over eten. Zij raken dan ook met 48 procent wel eens in de war over wat gezond is. Met familie, vrienden en collega's worden deze gedachtes gedeeld. 15 procent bespreekt dagelijks zaken omtrent de voeding. In totaal van de ondervraagde mensen zijn 33 procent wel eens verward over voeding.

Raak jij wel eens in de war over wat gezond is?

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben wel eens verward over of melk goed is. Ik geef bijvoorbeeld mijn kinderen wel melk, omdat ik ooit heb gehoord dat het voor je twaalfde goed is om het te drinken. Zelf neem ik geen melk, wel heel soms yoghurt.

----------


## Flogiston

Melk is één van de voedingsmiddelen waarop angstzaaiers hun pijlen richten. Zij maken misbruik van het feit dat er veel mensen zijn die overgevoelig zijn voor melk (lactose-intolerantie).

Voor die mensen is melk inderdaad heel slecht. Voor mensen die melk verdragen (en dus geen last hebben van lactose-intolerantie) is melk een uitstekende voedingsstof.

Maar wat geldt voor alle voedingsstoffen, ook voor de meeste gezonde, geldt ook voor melk: gebruik het, maar gebruik er niet te veel van.

Een tweede punt dat voor alle gezonde voedingsstoffen geldt: je kunt ook best zonder, hoe gezond het ook is. Je zult dan wel extra aandacht moeten besteden aan alternatieven. Zolang je dat doet, kun je zelfs het meest gezonde voedingsmiddel best uit je voedingspatroon schrappen.

----------


## lauw8

Verrassend dat uitgerekend het Voedingscentrum zo'n campagne opzet, terwijl zij zelf schuldig zijn aan het verkeerd informeren van wat wel en geen gezonde voeding is. 

20 jaar geleden had het Voedingscentrum met de schijf van vijf een mooie grafiek waarin afgeleid kon worden wat gezonde voeding inhoud, maar met de inzichten van nu, is dit helaas allang achterhaald. Toch veranderd er weinig in hun advies. Zelf ben ik een voorstander van wat de het populaire boek de Voedselzandloper aanraad. Zie een review over dit boek deze link: www.echtgezondafvallen.nl/voedselzandloper/

----------


## spiritueel

Toen ik nog gewoon alles at,bespoten groente,alles met kleurstoffen en E,nummers heb ik in het ziekenhuis gelegen
met een enorme dikke buik,doodmoe,suiker was in de war,bloeddruk te hoog,en doodmoe
Tot ik bij een orthmolucaire arts terecht kwam.Ik moest op dieet,helemaal geen koolhydraten,maar dat zit overal in,dus het was honger
lijden.Ook zat ik in een rolstoel omdat al mijn spieren pijn deden
Ik had candida in de ergste vorm,maar na een week kon ik weer op een normale manier uit mijn bed komen
Nu loop ik weer,eet helemaal biologisch,smaakt ook beter.
Er is een boekje met de titel,E-nummerds en kleurstoffen,als je dat leest,wat je dan allemaal voor gifstoffen naar binnen werkt
Af en toe smokkel ik wel eens,heb dan gelijk weer een dikke buik en last van de spieren
Ook fibromyalgie is maar een term,had ik ook,nu ik anders eet,is de FM weg
Gr spiritueel

----------


## Flogiston

Dus je eet geen citroenzuur meer?
(Dat heeft namelijk een E-nummer.)

Geen glutaminezuur meer?
(Dat is een natuurlijk aminozuur en het heeft een E-nummer.)

Geen zuurstof meer?
(Dat is een gas dat in de atmosfeer voorkomt, en het heeft een E-nummer.)

Enzovoort...

----------


## spiritueel

Flogiston,het is een kwestie van doseren
Als ik ergens op visite ben,en ik krijg iets aangeboden,eet ik het wel
gr Corrie

----------


## Flogiston

Dat is met alles zo.

Vis, spinazie, aardappelen, amandelen, pruimen, en ga zo maar een tijdje door. Allemaal voedingsmiddelen waarvan je niet overdreven veel naar binnen moet werken.

Allemaal voedingsmiddelen die dus even (on)gevaarlijk zijn als stoffen met E-nummers.

----------

